# Does Anyone have a digital copy of HCM 6?



## Shengineer (January J) PE (Oct 5, 2018)

I am about to embark on this journey in October for the PE again and wondering, does anyone have a digital copy of the HCM 6? I have HCM 2010 and just recently realized that the October exam is based on the newest volume...Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 5, 2018)

Per site regulations, we do not distribute copyrighted material here.

Good luck on the exam.


----------

